# Sailing Trophies



## dmurcott (Apr 27, 2001)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good/cheap/fast regatta trophy. I''ll take a trophy or plate. I need them by the end of the month. I have searched the internet and can''t find anything. Thanks in advance.

dmurcott


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

www.eclipsetrophy.com

try again.


----------



## Breezin454 (Jan 16, 2001)

www.thecountryclubcrystal.com. prices on site are 50% off, no setup fees.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

check out these trophies. I made them up basically with ebay bought suncatchers

( 9.00 a piece) a trophy plate and a proffesional plaque ( 6.00 ) I had to cut the groove into the wooden plate.

Not too bad for 15.00 and change.And if you do not like trophies, you can take the suncatcher out and hang it in the window. 

http://www.tradewindsyachtclub.com/templates.asp?url=templates.asp&refinc=modules/mod_races.asp&page_id=detail&title=races&table_id=race_calendar&id=7&inc=modules/mod_template_4.asp

long link ..lol , hope it works 

Thorsten


----------



## mickroberts (Jun 20, 2010)

try sculpturesbyclaire.com


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude, there's only one sailing trophy in the world that really counts...

The BFS Cup.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Smack,

May we please see a photograph, or three, of the "famed" BFS cup? Thank you.

Down


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sure down! Here's the link to the BFS Cup Winners (and their stories) for the past two years - as voted by fellow-sailors both here at SN and on the BFS website. Some very cool BFSers if you ask me:

BFS Cup Winners




























Are you going to snag the 2010 cup?


----------

